# Windows 7 + new motherboard = BSOD



## speedy11131 (Apr 24, 2011)

Put in a new motherboard into my machine recently, lo and behold Windows doesn't like it and refuses to boot. Throws up the infamous Stop: 0x0000007B error.

Now I know the best thing to do would be to install Windows 7 fresh and just back up my data, but I only want to do that as a last resort. When I try to run the upgrade option, the setup tells me to reboot into the installed Windows 7 and run the setup from there, which I can't do because of the BSOD. 

So basically what I ask is, is there anyway to get the Windows installation to play nice with the new motherboard without having to wipe everything out and start all over again?


----------



## garyinhere (Apr 24, 2011)

win 7 picks up a lot of features and drivers for the board itself. I don't even consider not reinstalling due to it will only cause problems.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

speedy11131 said:


> Put in a new motherboard into my machine recently, lo and behold Windows doesn't like it and refuses to boot. Throws up the infamous Stop: 0x0000007B error.
> 
> Now I know the best thing to do would be to install Windows 7 fresh and just back up my data, but I only want to do that as a last resort. When I try to run the upgrade option, the setup tells me to reboot into the installed Windows 7 and run the setup from there, which I can't do because of the BSOD.
> 
> So basically what I ask is, is there anyway to get the Windows installation to play nice with the new motherboard without having to wipe everything out and start all over again?



you should always reinstall windows when changing motherboards.


----------



## speedy11131 (Apr 24, 2011)

Darn 

Anyway to list what programs I have installed in Windows without actually booting into it (sort of like an Add/Remove window, but just listing the programs?) I guess its farfetched, but its worth a shot. I don't remember everything I installed before, so I just want to make sure.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

not really, no. you can always connect it to another machine and just browser the folders.


----------



## AKlass (Apr 24, 2011)

What i did with my new mobo was reinstall windows, and the installer just renamed my old installation to Windows.old and I went into that to get my files back.


----------



## uzuhl (Apr 24, 2011)

speedy11131 said:


> Put in a new motherboard into my machine recently, lo and behold Windows doesn't like it and refuses to boot. Throws up the infamous Stop: 0x0000007B error.
> 
> Now I know the best thing to do would be to install Windows 7 fresh and just back up my data, but I only want to do that as a last resort. When I try to run the upgrade option, the setup tells me to reboot into the installed Windows 7 and run the setup from there, which I can't do because of the BSOD.
> 
> So basically what I ask is, is there anyway to get the Windows installation to play nice with the new motherboard without having to wipe everything out and start all over again?



I had the same exact problem, actually. I just installed a new LGA775 motherboard, and it would not boot to save its own life. I went into BIOS and changed a couple of settings and it magically started to work. If I remember correctly, I changed CPU Spread Spectrum and PCIE Spread Spectrum to disabled. I hope this helps.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

AKlass said:


> What i did with my new mobo was reinstall windows, and the installer just renamed my old installation to Windows.old and I went into that to get my files back.



that works with windows 7, yeah. older versions of windows liked to merge everything into one big messy pile.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 24, 2011)

Ive never had issue doing what your doing....Have you tried going to the oldest restore point? 
I can usually get in 2-3 mobo changes before a fresh install....


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Apr 24, 2011)

You also have the option of putting your old mobo in and going to Western Digital's site and D'ling 
Acronis WD edition and making an image of your HD either on your HD via partition or another storage device and and letting Acronis do all the fun stuff.


----------



## Jetster (Apr 24, 2011)

XP no.


----------



## RoutedScripter (Apr 24, 2011)

Mussels said:


> you should always reinstall windows when changing motherboards.



that's a no-brainer in PCs 

also i never use restore points , i have VSS and System Protection/Backup totally disabled, i tried System restore once back in XP when i was still learning , ... it just messed up everything and there was duplicates of folders such as My Documents and users folders because, well it did fix something , but it did more bad than good, always relied on fixing the problem my self via diagnostics and my own effort, the boot repair console helped and

but if some files got corrput and you had to fix the installation .. it wasn't a fix in XP , it was overwrite



About the files, how can that be more simple, i just burn about 10 DVDs before i format , application data, my documents , private stuff , modding resources (game modding) , useful programs ,  "customizations" (ex. config.cfg) , tweaks and instructions (win register tweaks) , game profiles and saves , screenshots , etc ...
.... but since a lot of is on the web easily found, don't need to save so much stuff.

How more easy can it be ...


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 24, 2011)

Old motherboard model? What disk controller type used?
New MB model? What controller?

Usually, that error is caused by using a different controller,  incorrect drivers, or boot settings of the drive controller.

Are you using raid, ide and/or ahci?  If it is a marvell, intel, jmicron, or etc.; do you have the correct drivers installed?
Try running in safe mode to fix the problem.

Here are some things to try at this website: 
STOP 0x0000007B Error Resolution
Steps to Resolve the STOP 0x0000007B Blue Screen Error

However, IMO, like the others said, you are better off with a clean install when doing a major upgrade in hardware (like a MB change - now, if it was the same MB... you, probably, would of had no problems, if the configurations were alike.

You could, also, get another drive (like one of the nice, new, and fast SSDs) and install to that.  Pull you info and data you wish to keep from the old drive... then, polish it up and use it for storage, backup, program installs and/or other exciting things.

Goodluck, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 24, 2011)

jmcslob said:


> Ive never had issue doing what your doing....Have you tried going to the oldest restore point?
> I can usually get in 2-3 mobo changes before a fresh install....





jmcslob said:


> You also have the option of putting your old mobo in and going to Western Digital's site and D'ling
> Acronis WD edition and making an image of your HD either on your HD via partition or another storage device and and letting Acronis do all the fun stuff.



it only works if your sata controllers are the same or compatible (for example, intel ICHR9 to ICHR10) but even then its not reccomended, as it bloats up the system with twice as many drivers as will be needed, for everything else.


----------



## laberko (Apr 23, 2013)

*You are wrong*



Mussels said:


> you should always reinstall windows when changing motherboards.



I registered to tell you that your opinion is nonsense! Solutiont to this problem is very simple and it is here: http://www.dowdandassociates.com/content/howto-repair-windows-7%E2%84%A2-install-after-replacing-motherboard


----------



## zithe (Apr 23, 2013)

laberko said:


> I registered to tell you that your opinion is nonsense! Solutiont to this problem is very simple and it is here: http://www.dowdandassociates.com/content/howto-repair-windows-7%E2%84%A2-install-after-replacing-motherboard



This thread is also 2 years old.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Apr 23, 2013)

laberko said:


> I registered to tell you that your opinion is nonsense! Solutiont to this problem is very simple and it is here: http://www.dowdandassociates.com/con...ng-motherboard



wow, if you want to go through that trouble you are more than welcome to try it.  Most, if not ALL ppl on TPU know enough to reinstall windows when changing a motherboard


----------



## Sasqui (Apr 23, 2013)

zithe said:


> This thread is also 2 years old.



LOL. Trolls are coming out from under the bridge today!


----------



## Jetster (Apr 23, 2013)

laberko said:


> I registered to tell you that your opinion is nonsense! Solutiont to this problem is very simple and it is here: http://www.dowdandassociates.com/content/howto-repair-windows-7%E2%84%A2-install-after-replacing-motherboard



That's funny. Its easier to just reinstall and you wont have conflicts


----------

